# Paladin- Rsütungsschmied oder Waffenschmied ?



## Dolore (27. Februar 2008)

Ich weis ich wirklich nicht für was ich mich entscheiden sollte.

Und da das mein erster Paladin ist und mein erster Schmied könnt ihr mir vielleicht weiter helfen....

Liebe Grüße Dolore


----------



## kuckif95 (27. Februar 2008)

schau dir doch einfach die sachen an die de herstellen kannst und entscheid dich dann was de besser brauchen kannst...


----------



## Eventialos (27. Februar 2008)

also rüssi teile kriegst in inis gut also daher würde ich dir empfehlen fals du 2hand oder einhand streitkolben benutzt waffenschmied zu werden und streitkolbenmeister zu werden meiner meinung nach kannst am ende von optik her den besten 2handstreitkolben machen und fals du vergelter bist und bleibst ist es eins der besten denke ich auf jedenfall  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lexort (27. Februar 2008)

Dolore schrieb:


> Ich weis ich wirklich nicht für was ich mich entscheiden sollte.
> 
> Und da das mein erster Paladin ist und mein erster Schmied könnt ihr mir vielleicht weiter helfen....
> 
> Liebe Grüße Dolore



Beim Pala kommst drauf an was Du später mit dem machen willst, Vergelter Waffenschmied Kolbenmeisterdingens, Prot ist egal gibt nur ein blaues 70iger Set und 2 Epicteile die sich zeitweilig lohnen ansonsten ist der ganze Beruf nicht viel nütze. Für einen Holypala gäbe es Maximal Khoriumset, was aber am eigentlich völlig fürn Eimer ist sprich als Holy gleich nen neuen Beruf suchen.


----------



## Dolore (27. Februar 2008)

Ja hätte ich vielelicht dazu schreiben können, ich spiele Protection Paladin. Also ich habe vor später auch weiter hin Tank zu sein. Da ich mich jetzt schon sehr gut mache. Allerdings ist es mir wichtig auch später deff und Spelldmg zu haben, aber das gibts als Schmied nicht. Ich denke mittlerweile auch das ich Streitkolbenspezi machen will, aber so richtig sicher bin ich mir noch nicht. Angesehen habe ich mir beides und in denn meisten fällen ist nur Hit drauf ... na ich danke euch auf jeden fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg Dolore


----------



## Drymon (9. März 2008)

Meine persöhnliche Meinung:
Rüssi- als auch Waffenschmied, als Beruf, ist nur was für Krieger. Als Schutzpala ist z.B. die Brustplatte der Könige relativ unbrauchbar (Stärke, krit. Trefferwertung,..) und die Schwerter sind auch nicht der Knaller (droppen in Inis bessere).
...aber um einfach nur Gold zu machen ist es eine vernünftige Lösung.

cheers


----------



## Gregorius (25. März 2008)

Als Vergelter hast du mit der Brustplatte der Könige eine der besten Brustrüstungen ingame solang du nicht an den endcontent kommst. Ebenso ist es mit den Hämmern, insofern kann man hier schlecht eine Empfehlung aussprechen.

Hast du die Gelegenheit für Endcontent, dann ist das Beste an der Schmiedekunst die Resistenz-Rüstungen sowie die Wetzsteine etc, mehr nicht.

Insofern ist Schmiedekunst für einen Raidchar eher unpraktisch, bei einem Char, der "nur" bis max Kara kommt kann es allerdings durchaus Sinn machen.


----------



## Rasgaar (25. März 2008)

Wieviel Sinn macht es, jetzt auf 70 einen Beruf zu verlernen und Schmied neu hochzuskillen mit Mats aus dem AH? :/
Weil Alchi will ich nicht aufgeben.

Aber Da gibts eine nette Waffe für Vergelter als Waffenschmied.
NUr, ob sich das lohnt von 0 auf 375 nur für eine Waffe... ?


----------



## BloodRainOne (16. April 2008)

hi leute ich möchte bitte wissen wo ich waffenschmeidemeister werden kann also bei wem !!

und desweiteren möchte ich wissen bei wem ich hammerschmiedemeister lernen kann !!!
und ab wann 375 ??

mfg BloodRain


----------



## Nottingham - Nefarian (26. April 2008)

Gregorius schrieb:


> Als Vergelter hast du mit der Brustplatte der Könige eine der besten Brustrüstungen ingame solang du nicht an den endcontent kommst. Ebenso ist es mit den Hämmern, insofern kann man hier schlecht eine Empfehlung aussprechen.
> 
> Hast du die Gelegenheit für Endcontent, dann ist das Beste an der Schmiedekunst die Resistenz-Rüstungen sowie die Wetzsteine etc, mehr nicht.
> 
> Insofern ist Schmiedekunst für einen Raidchar eher unpraktisch, bei einem Char, der "nur" bis max Kara kommt kann es allerdings durchaus Sinn machen.




Also das hochlvln für eine Waffe alleine lohnt sich nicht, bezahlst für die letzten 10 Skill Stufen ca 1000g ...


----------



## Wandor (8. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen,

Mein Vergelterpaladin trägt zur zeit die:

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28430

und ich bin damit voll zu frieden, es erleichter auch erheblich das leveln, meiner Erfahrung nach gibt es bisher beim questen sehr gute Rüstungen und ebenfalls droppen in den Inis gute Sachen.

bzw. kommt z.b. als Pala ja noch hinzu das ich dann auch (mit dem nötigen Plänen/Rezepten natürlich) das ich mir u.a. Spelldmg/Tank und Meleewaffen für eben die verschiedenen Skillungen herstellen kann.

gruss,

Wandor


----------

